# Worst nickname ever given to you



## mikep1979 (May 3, 2009)

ok i bumped into an old mate online last night and i hadnt spoke to him in years. he riminded me of some of the stupid things we used to get up to and also in the process some of the daft names we had for the people we hung out with. he then reminded me of the worst one i ever got.

well i just wanted to know what you used to get called (kinda feel this is gonna be dominated by the blokes)


----------



## Steff (May 3, 2009)

what was it then the worse one you ever got ?


----------



## DiabeticDave (May 3, 2009)

At School...........I was called 'Custer', because my Red hair curled when I grew it long..

Don't have to worry now


----------



## Steff (May 3, 2009)

lol at school no one called me nothing i had an older bro and he would always sort out any "bullies" ha


----------



## mikep1979 (May 3, 2009)

steff09 said:


> what was it then the worse one you ever got ?





DiabeticDave said:


> At School...........I was called 'Custer', because my Red hair curled when I grew it long..
> 
> Don't have to worry now



ok ok steff it was mike hunt (think about it)


hahahaha well im not that advanced yet dave, but do have the grant mitchel look


----------



## Steff (May 3, 2009)

lol jus realised you replied 
yes i got it lol unfortunate i guess


----------



## mikep1979 (May 3, 2009)

steff09 said:


> lol jus realised you replied
> yes i got it lol unfortunate i guess



well the guy who gave it to me ended up with a busted nose for his troubles, but unfortunatly it was in school and things like this tend to stick.


----------



## Steff (May 3, 2009)

oooo ouch , suppose most of us sometime or another in school had nicknames


----------



## mikep1979 (May 3, 2009)

steff09 said:


> oooo ouch , suppose most of us sometime or another in school had nicknames



yup that lasted for a whole year, then was changed to a less horrid one. lol


----------



## DiabeticDave (May 3, 2009)

steff09 said:


> oooo ouch , suppose most of us sometime or another in school had nicknames



Well come on then..............spill!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freddie99 (May 3, 2009)

Mr Shitty for some obscure reason....god knows how I got that one. Currently it's raybans, that's one which (no prizes for guessing) that I prefer.


----------



## mikep1979 (May 3, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Mr Shitty for some obscure reason....god knows how I got that one. Currently it's raybans, that's one which (no prizes for guessing) that I prefer.



hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha mr shitty!!!!!!! did you crap your dacks tom???? lol only kiddin


----------



## Steff (May 3, 2009)

i never did rarely, told you had older bro he sorted it all out for me


----------



## mikep1979 (May 3, 2009)

steff09 said:


> i never did rarely, told you had older bro he sorted it all out for me



well i only had my older sister at school with me and it was me who used to help her out lol


----------



## Steff (May 3, 2009)

pmsl sounds about right M


----------



## mikep1979 (May 3, 2009)

steff09 said:


> pmsl sounds about right M



yup it was hard. number of times i got suspended for smacking a 3rd years face in when i was in my first year of high school. lol


----------



## Steff (May 3, 2009)

lol i remember a cousin of mine stood up for me to another girl who had been bitching about me and got herself suspended
I still owe her one to this day haha


----------



## mikep1979 (May 3, 2009)

steff09 said:


> lol i remember a cousin of mine stood up for me to another girl who had been bitching about me and got herself suspended
> I still owe her one to this day haha



if i counted the times i saved my sister from getting bullied by a lad she would never be able to repay me!!!!!!!!! hahahahahaha


----------



## Freddie99 (May 3, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha mr shitty!!!!!!! did you crap your dacks tom???? lol only kiddin



Hehehehe. Nah not a chance. Something to do with me farting most of the way through prep at school...


----------



## mikep1979 (May 3, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Hehehehe. Nah not a chance. Something to do with me farting most of the way through prep at school...



hahahahahahaha wait till you get into the forces and start doing that mate!!!!! they have a tendancy to light them hahahahahaha


----------



## Freddie99 (May 3, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahahahaha wait till you get into the forces and start doing that mate!!!!! they have a tendancy to light them hahahahahaha



That's something I haven't managed to do yet! Considering now I share a prep room with two other guys, I might not want to burn their eyebrows off...then again drunken nights out might get the better of me


----------



## Freddie99 (May 3, 2009)

Talking of the forces Mike, I've had something back from DUK and they will put their support for me in writing. the advantages of the internet mean that I meet people with the same feelings about it too. 

Tom H


----------



## mikep1979 (May 3, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> That's something I haven't managed to do yet! Considering now I share a prep room with two other guys, I might not want to burn their eyebrows off...then again drunken nights out might get the better of me





Tom Hreben said:


> Talking of the forces Mike, I've had something back from DUK and they will put their support for me in writing. the advantages of the internet mean that I meet people with the same feelings about it too.
> 
> Tom H



hahahahaha we always found it worked best with my mate bermy who could brew them for days then just let a ripper go and it would spark nicely!!!!!



cool news that tom. hope it plays out well for you


----------



## Freddie99 (May 3, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahaha we always found it worked best with my mate bermy who could brew them for days then just let a ripper go and it would spark nicely!!!!!



Reminds me of my last CCF (Combined Cadet Force) camp Mike! Spent a week at Crowborough barracks. Great food. The kitchens were run by ex Ghurkas, basically all we ate were fry ups for breakfast, horror bags for lunch (yet somehow they were better than my school horror bags) and pretty much every night was a curry night. Christ we had to have our block windows open all the time! One of the most amusing things we had was on the last day. It was basically an inter contingent competition. After we'd done it all we saw all the other contingents going for a barbeque. Not so for Eastbourne College CCF. We got dished up with 24 hour ration packs and we went out for our own over night exercise! Great time that. I was leading a section for it. the next day I got promoted to Sergeant along with my other mate who'd led the other section. On the line of promotions, I got made up to Colour Sergeant two weeks ago.


----------



## DiabeticDave (May 3, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahahahaha wait till you get into the forces and start doing that mate!!!!! they have a tendancy to light them hahahahahaha



Beware the beer...........and a rolled up newspaper...Oh!!, and a lighter


----------



## katie (May 3, 2009)

I never got called anything at school, but at uni...

The Duncster!

Drunken Duncan 

Such lovely feminine nicknames


----------



## Northerner (May 3, 2009)

My surname is Eastwood, so I am known as 'The Beastwood' from the nights when going out on the razzle was known as 'Beasting'. Although I prefer 'Le Bete du Bois'...


----------



## katie (May 3, 2009)

oh yes, my last name is Duncan btw


----------



## Northerner (May 3, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> ok ok steff it was mike hunt (think about it)...



I had a friend when I was a teenager called Nigel Hunt - we all called him Isaac...


----------



## MarcLister (May 3, 2009)

I was called Bumblebee at school because I had a big puff coat with black and yellow stripes. Oh and maroon shoulder patches which was our school colour.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 3, 2009)

MarcLister said:


> I was called Bumblebee at school because I had a big puff coat with black and yellow stripes. Oh and maroon shoulder patches which was our school colour.



ha thats not as bad as some of these so i wouldnt worry too much


----------



## Tezzz (May 3, 2009)

The nickname I hated at school was brains - I was the clever f**ker with glasses and a dab hand at electronics. I was the ace telly repairer in the village, undercutting the TV shop by quite a margin! Happy days they were.

At my first real job I was called Flash. Because I was so sloooow at the paperwork.

(For the younger members of the forum Flash was a Tortoise in the children's television programme Fingerbobs.)

Now it's just Tez


----------



## Steff (May 3, 2009)

glad you explained 

r.e tortoise


----------



## Freddie99 (May 3, 2009)

So that's why they call you Flash...*looks downwards*


----------



## Steff (May 3, 2009)

pmsl


----------



## angel30eyes (May 4, 2009)

*Nicknames*

Ok am going to get so much stick for this but in my college days of 17 yrs old i was known as the martini girl by my then fella


----------



## DiabeticDave (May 4, 2009)

angel30eyes said:


> Ok am going to get so much stick for this but in my college days of 17 yrs old i was known as the *martini girl *by my then fella




 Say no more.........there are youngsters reading this


----------



## Steff (May 4, 2009)

dave


----------



## angel30eyes (May 4, 2009)

*Youngsters*

Well if there are any youngsters about and they know what that means as it was an advert from the 80's then I would be worried anyway


----------



## DiabeticDave (May 4, 2009)

angel30eyes said:


> Well if there are any youngsters about and they know what that means as it was an advert from the 80's then I would be worried anyway




Lol...........anytime,any!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. My present NN is Gingeletiss, it has stuck with me for many years now.


----------



## angel30eyes (May 4, 2009)

*NN*



DiabeticDave said:


> Lol...........anytime,any!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. My present NN is Gingeletiss, it has stuck with me for many years now.



Dare I ask what it means??


----------



## Caroline Wilson (May 4, 2009)

At school I was known as fatty, which I chose to ignore.

When I started work I got the name crusty crotch because anyone who offered to help me out of my under wear got told no. They reasoned I must have a crusty crotch. I lost the name when I got married.


----------



## DiabeticDave (May 4, 2009)

Well, firstly I had/have!! Ginger hair.....going more Brown now. Twelve years ago, whilst football training, I managed to score a goal from a corner. My then manager, called it a fluke, so I done it again, and as he knew I supported Southampton, he called me Ginge letiss...after Mathew Letissier. So here I am.....still Gingletiss.


----------



## angel30eyes (May 4, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> Well, firstly I had/have!! Ginger hair.....going more Brown now. Twelve years ago, whilst football training, I managed to score a goal from a corner. My then manager, called it a fluke, so I done it again, and as he knew I supported Southampton, he called me Ginge letiss...after Mathew Letissier. So here I am.....still Gingletiss.



Ok so now I understand as when i looked it up all i came up with was a Koi website member called funnily enough Gingletiss!


----------



## DiabeticDave (May 5, 2009)

angel30eyes said:


> Ok so now I understand as when i looked it up all i came up with was a Koi website member called funnily enough Gingletiss!



That's me.........I keep Koi as a hobby...nothing fishy about that


----------



## Freddie99 (May 5, 2009)

I've just recalled another one. This one was bestowed upon me by my CCF's commanding officer on my last summer camp - Mick Jagger. 'Cause I'm jagged up to the eyeballs according to him! Love it.


----------



## mikep1979 (May 5, 2009)

nope i only ever had 2 i hated which were mike hunt and slasher (given to me by my sports teacher at high school)


----------



## Freddie99 (May 5, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> nope i only ever had 2 i hated which were mike hunt and slasher (given to me by my sports teacher at high school)



Slasher?? How come Mike?


----------



## mikep1979 (May 5, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Slasher?? How come Mike?



well my high school was very into football and cricket. now as a short a**e i wasnt very good as a forward, but loved centre mid and also played right back for the school. so if i got megged and felt a little daft i would hack them down and to this day still hold the record of being sent off in the most matches for my school in a season. oh and i did used to play school boy footy for my county and also at international level so i was a little good


----------

